# BroadBand in ludhiana



## singh_dd93 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am currently using BSNL BB 600C plan which gives night unlimited. I have to get up every night at 2 to start downloading and uplodading Android Roms and syncing the repos. I would like to get a new connection with unlimited transfer and speed of atleast 2mbps.
Please suggest me which connection to get and if bsnl plz suggest some plan


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

i guess you didn't saw this just below your thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/166962-bsnl-combo500-night-unlimited-automation.html
btw truly unlimited 2mbps is a dream for 99.9% areas of India.only some broadband providers in certain selected areas in certain major cities only provide such plans at reasonable rates.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Dec 3, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i guess you didn't saw this just below your thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/166962-bsnl-combo500-night-unlimited-automation.html
> btw truly unlimited 2mbps is a dream for 99.9% areas of India.only some broadband providers in certain selected areas in certain major cities only provide such plans at reasonable rates.


I saw that thread. the thing is my uploads are done from a linux PC while downloading is done from windows PC both of which run simultaneously. I can't automate the uploading process

I saw this
*www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/wired_postpaidplans.html

is it really true ?? 2mbps unlimited??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

reliance broadband in available in selected areas only & their marketing & technical team has no co-ordination so many times sales guy will sell you the plan taking advance assuring everything will run fine & then technical guy will tell you that they can't give you connection because there is no empty port available or distance of house from junction box is more than 50m(not sure but definitely less than 100m).reliance also block torrent traffic & major file sharing sites ~2 weeks at the time of a movie release by reliance entertainment.their billing service is also rumored to be worst among all ISP's.i have a limited experience with linux but i am pretty sure that whatever can be done in windows using batch files/commands similar & more can be done in linux.ask at linux forums & i am sure you will get more than 1 way to do what you want.


----------

